# Home Haunt 2015 NZ



## HauntNZ (Nov 14, 2014)

Here in New Zealand Halloween is not very big. Hell, last year I got an all time low number of trick or treaters, zero!
So I ate the candy .
We didn't expect many visitors off the street so we created a walk through for friends. 2015 was the second year we did it. Learned a lot from 2014 and added a lot more stuff. There were 2 actors who really scared people but they're not in the video. One was a clown sitting around from the static Pennywise clown who seemed animated (with a wiper motor) but jumped up once the visitor relaxed & went past. And a zombie jumped out of one of the drums. 
Anyhow hope you like it & maybe someone gets inspired to do something like I was. Thanks HauntForum.






Planning to have a year off this year. But reading this site has got me thinking so just maybe...


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Video is set to private &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

It just gave me an error message when I tried to play it. Could be a YouTube problem. You could try Vimeo or something instead.


----------



## HauntNZ (Nov 14, 2014)

Apologies for the problems. First video I uploaded to youtube. Worked when I played it before but not here. Also my first post here - did not realise I could not edit my own post to fix it until too late.
I've tried Vimeo now.
Apologies in advance if it doesn't work.
Halloween 2015 on Vimeo


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

